# IJ Triple Lumen placement



## aschaeve (May 20, 2010)

Wondering what cpt code would you use?  36561 or 36556.

Thanks,

Alicia, CPC


----------



## pblasi (May 20, 2010)

A triple lumen catherter is non-tunneled so if the patient is older than 5 years you should use 36556.


----------



## aschaeve (May 21, 2010)

Thank you


----------

